# Excel crashes when writing Macros



## Kimi1973 (Mar 22, 2013)

Good afternoon,
Please help!! (If you can)

I can run Excel and do my normal things in it, however in an effort to make my life a little easier I am trying to write macros to create reports for me...

I start with my spreadsheet full of raw data, start recording my macro, I filter some columns, hide a few columns, add a spreadsheet, filter/copy data to new sheet, rename sheet, then after I copy over about 20 (roughly) lines of data (using copy/paste functions) I will write in the word "percentages" into the top row of a column and it usually crashes there, some times it actually lets me get that typed and enter the formula below it and copy it down the column... but it usually takes me 20 minutes of recording for it to crash...

I thought it might be something with my computer so I switched over to my other laptop and the same thing happened.

Both laptops are running Excel 2010 - One is running Windows 7 the other Windows XP.

Any ideas??

Thank you in advance for your assistance.


Computer info:
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Enterprise N, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2640M CPU @ 2.80GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 4046 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA Quadro 2000M, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 244096 MB, Free - 193674 MB; D: Total - 99 MB, Free - 70 MB;
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 1631
Antivirus: Symantec Endpoint Protection, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Sounds like maybe a memory issue. Instead of recording one huge 20+ minute macro try breaking the macros up into separate modules. When you are ready to run the macro just run the first macro module and then just add a line of code at the end of each module to call the next module.

Rollin


----------

